# my adventures to 5-9 225 from 145



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

IVE ALWAYS BEEN A TINY dude. After i got out of boot camp I was a massive 145 pounds imagine a creature like that walking around in your gym.Well I looked at myself and in comparison with a 15 year old... I was disappointed to say the least...as we all must of been the previous years before meeting our one true love the gym <3

My work outs started in September of 2010 I gave it my all quickly getting to a stout 165.

In december of 2010 I left my first gym due to having 2 ipods stolen and a large amount of money....i blame the large quantities of illegals lol.... workoutworld 14.99/m

The very next day I signed up to a gym called supe* gym its one of a kind  and they bought out the powerhouse gym and took its place.Everything is extremely accessible and working out there is really enjoyable due to 25 state of the art tread mills that contain countless milf and barely legal  <3 ahahah well back to my point 

Although the gym only has about 900 members it amazes me with the amount of knowledge and experience these guys have.Many many amateur body builders  there ... still I struggled though I kept to myself lifting my heart out 5 times a week I couldn't break 165 for anything...so I finally had to come out of my shell and confront one of the manmouths at my gym So i grab the biggest guy 5'9'' 255 shredded up to the tee. I said man I'm about your height why cant I get as big as you. He told me 3 things that might of change my life  GENETICS DIET AND THE SAUCE ... I never in my life maintained a good diet let alone ... consider Anobolic steroids before but one of the biggest guys Ive ever seen said that its one of the key factors in sports and bodybuilding today he said "if your not on it your not in it." so I went home looked in the mirror and convinced myself I was better then that... Which obviously I wasn't considering I was stuck at 165 for 3 months....

It was several weeks of looking at myself in the mirror and not making any progress.And that's when I made my spontaneous and radical choice to play god.What god didn't give me was what I was going to take..And I wanted it quickly so I asked my close buddies if they knew someone who could hook me up.And me living on the jersey shore..well lets just say it was easy... The kid sold me Two bottles of test cypoinate and gave me 50 pins and 2 syringes he said this is enough for 2 ten week cycles at 250mg a week.So me being irrational bought into to it and $220 dollars later I was god..He left me with "eat alot kid youll grow." I was pumped .... but as many of you might have caught onto .... 

I made the leap with zero research and 2 syringes .... well to make a long story short I made it out of my cycles intact LUCKILY I now know what danger I put myself into during the 20 weeks... although I did put on about 20 pounds and my diet became pretty spot on.it was still very dirty and risky..I finished my cycle at 185 pounds 4 weeks ago and now I'm steady at 180-182...

Now on to a brighter and smarter future!
As some of you may know I'm going to naturally get to 190 by making some changes in my current diet.Bumping all my carb protein and calorie intake up by about 25% and 2% for every pound I grow.I would like to reach this goal by august at the latest.I think it shouldn't be more the 4 weeks to be honest im going to be shoving grub down like no tomorrow!! I will not be using any supplementation which might make it a little more difficult!

Eventually when I reach my goal of 190 natural I will start my Heavy Cycle to 225 I want your guidance though !!! I'm going to post daily updates on my progress and when I begin my cycle I will give you my pin by pin updates so you guys can ring in on how Im running the pct and hcg and the TOYS in general like many of you I'm doing this because I need it the 185 pound me is 1000% more confident then the scrawny 145 pound me so leggo and lets do this bitch


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 27, 2011)

wow about 16lbs gain with 250 a week
omfg @ only 2 syringes thats  nuts
good luck on your road to 225.  i too was stuck at 165, but not for 3 months, more like 2 years. it sucks.
whats your age and height btw?


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 27, 2011)

21 and I am 5'9'' cant wait to get My leg work out today ill tell you guys all about it!


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 27, 2011)

Legs went great really focusing on technique..
I Went low on weight  but put in 10-12 really great reps  at the last two I was usually struggling to get it up..SO MY QUESTION IS what do you guys think about lifting light with legs but getting really solid reps? I weighed in at 180 on the spot so much more work to be done indeed 9-10% bf


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

GOT chest and tri's in two hours ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> wow about 16lbs gain with 250 a week
> omfg @ only 2 syringes thats  nuts
> good luck on your road to 225.  i too was stuck at 165, but not for 3 months, more like 2 years. it sucks.
> whats your age and height btw?




Way back when, I used to only do 1cc/week of Test or Sust 250 for 10 weeks and I always put on 15-20 pounds.  These were HG brand name products though.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

The good ol days i guess lol ..


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 28, 2011)

your goals are very similar to mine bro.. im the same height and weight as you also looking to be 190lbs...and then beyond the 200lbs within time. but am only 20years old and trying to reach reach my natural limit before turning to the dark side!

good luck man


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks man i feel like its harder to put on weight because of our age i've seen guys in there mid 30s blow the freak up and only work out 3-4 times a week for 40-50 mins a day ... my metabolism is so fucking fast its retarded natural 140s tend to  have that problem I guess

O well my chest work out went okay weighed in at 180.5 on the scale today probably bloat from the shit ton of food I had yesterday...I decide to hit my traps and shoulders once aweek along with my chest and tris TWICE aweek now then a back bi day and legs ...My chest is so disproportional to my shoulders its not funny ... o well GOING TO FIND SOME FOOD


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 29, 2011)

Biceps were fucking fantastic today gotta be approaching 16 1/2 17 everything looked pretty solid wighed in at 182.1  today ... im guessing its more bloat from all the food ive been stuffing down.....BUT HELP!!!!! i need ab motivation ive never had a solid ab work out because they just never grow for me i have a natural 4-6 pack but they never grow any ideas?


----------

